# Lizard King



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone else watch this show about monitors


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no but can you link it monitors are my favorite herps with legs


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry no link. It was on PBS last couple of days. Awesome show though. Little 3" monitors to the giant kamotos. Definitely worth watchn.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I will scour my t.v schedule now thanks


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I am the lizard king, I can do anything.


----------

